# Forgotten Realms Collector's Guide



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

The Forgotten Realms Collector's Guide has moved to the ENWorld wiki.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

So I've removed...


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

...all of...


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

...the many...


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

...posts that...


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

...this Guide...


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

...was originally...


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

...spread across!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a lot of work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They* must pay you well.






*You know: them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 28, 2012)

> ArmbrusterJo
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> ...




Reported


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 28, 2012)

This is quite an impressive work. I was using the links to things I had never seen before and found one or two mislinks.

Under Adventurer's Guild series The Fallen Archmage links back to the same page as the Dragon Oracle above it. 

Under Living City the Pyre Down below links to Stag Falls above it.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

knightemplar said:


> This is quite an impressive work. I was using the links to things I had never seen before and found one or two mislinks.



Thanks for letting me know -- both links fixed!


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 28, 2012)

Echohawk, this is a work of unprecedented scope and great worth to the entire gaming community. Thank you very much! 

A few minor points - the links for the online Conquest set of online Spellfire cards all link to a different (Greyhawk) card. Also, the parenthetical note for the Eye of the Beholder Gameboy game should be "Gameboy Advance."

I have to ask - are there any more of these excellent guides coming, or was this the last one?


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 28, 2012)

You are most welcome! The Collector's Guides have been a fun project 

I've fixed those links and the incorrect GBA reference, thanks for letting me know.

I have just one more Collector's Guide planned for this series. The 20th Guide was originally titled "Original D&D and Miscellaneous", but there is now a lot more "Miscellaneous" in it than anything else, so it'll just be titled that! It is closer to finished than started, so shouldn't take me anywhere near as long as the Forgotten Realms Collector's Guide did to complete.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely amazing, as always.


----------



## Alphastream (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow. I bow to you. Deeply. Incredible dedication to our hobby. Thank you!



Echohawk said:


> *4th Edition products*
> 
> 
> Beneath Haunted Halls (October 2008)
> The Icy Queen's Crossing (November 2009)




Both of those were Living Forgotten Realms adventures released in stores as special "Weekend in the Realms" events, required an RPGA/DCI number to play, and provided certs/rewards for LFR PCs. Because of that, they probably should be part of the LFR post rather than the main one?


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2012)

Alphastream said:


> Both of those were Living Forgotten Realms adventures released in stores as special "Weekend in the Realms" events, required an RPGA/DCI number to play, and provided certs/rewards for LFR PCs. Because of that, they probably should be part of the LFR post rather than the main one?



You are quite right -- that's a much better place to list those two. They have been moved!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 30, 2012)

This is quite extraordinary!


----------



## SPECTRE666 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Wrox (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow indeed! Any chance you'll be attending GenCon this year Echohawk? This work deserves some recognition at the 25th-Anniversary of the Realms seminar.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Wrox said:


> Wow indeed! Any chance you'll be attending GenCon this year Echohawk? This work deserves some recognition at the 25th-Anniversary of the Realms seminar.



Alas not. I am a bit geographically disadvantaged, living more than 8000 miles (13000 kilometers) from Indianapolis. I do plan to make it to GenCon at some point, but it won't be this year.

If you are attending that anniversary event though, do me a favor and see if anyone has a better list of Living City adventures than the one I managed to piece together for this Guide. It is bothering me quite a lot that I could only compile a partial list of those adventures


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 5, 2012)

Minor addition...

I noticed you listed a free preview booklet for Servant of the Shard.  I have similar booklets in my collection for...

Transitions 2: The Pirate King
Stone of Tymora 1: The Stowaway

They were available at Gen Con 2008.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 5, 2012)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I noticed you listed a free preview booklet for Servant of the Shard.  I have similar booklets in my collection for...
> 
> Transitions 2: The Pirate King
> Stone of Tymora 1: The Stowaway



Thanks crazy_monkey -- both added.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 29, 2012)

*Great work!*

Great work!

A search for PDFs containing the text "Forgotten Realms" on the wizards.com domain brings up 182 results. I don't think you have them all listed.

For example: _Beyond the High Road_ is a sample of the novel of the same name.

I'm not sure if any or all of these will interest you, but they might be something that completists want to collect.

You might also want to search for RTF files (_Chronomancy and the Multiverse_ comes up and that needs to be added to pretty much all of your collectors guides, as it mentions a lot of settings).


----------



## SPECTRE666 (Jul 29, 2012)

I shared this with Old Sage from Candlekeep. He was very impressed...


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 1, 2012)

Big Mac said:


> Great work!



Thanks!


> A search for PDFs containing the text "Forgotten Realms" on the wizards.com domain brings up 182 results. I don't think you have them all listed.



I'm sure I didn't manage to catch all of the online content, but I do know that the above search will get you a sizable number of articles where the author blurb includes a "Forgotten Realms" credit, but the article has nothing to do with the Realms. 



> For example: _Beyond the High Road_ is a sample of the novel of the same name.



As a general rule, I have omitted softcopy samples and previews from all of the Collector's Guides, mostly on the grounds that if you are collecting content then you'll already have the content in the sample. (Some preview content might have slipped past me though.) I guess this approach means it isn't quite a Completist's Guide. 



> You might also want to search for RTF files (_Chronomancy and the Multiverse_ comes up and that needs to be added to pretty much all of your collectors guides, as it mentions a lot of settings).



That article is included in the 2nd Edition Collector's Guide, but I decided not to include it in the various campaign setting guides. I reserve the right to change my mind about this later


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 1, 2012)

SPECTRE666 said:


> I shared this with Old Sage from Candlekeep. He was very impressed...



Thanks for the feedback SPECTRE666! I don't suppose the Old Sage knows where I might find a more complete list of Living City adventures by any chance?


----------



## SPECTRE666 (Aug 4, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> Thanks for the feedback SPECTRE666! I don't suppose the Old Sage knows where I might find a more complete list of Living City adventures by any chance?



I will ask him.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 9, 2012)

I've made a significant overhaul of the _Living City_ section of this guide, thanks to [MENTION=84199]beasterbrook[/MENTION] whose extensive research into the various Living campaigns allowed me to upgrade that section from "patchy" to "reasonably complete".


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Sep 12, 2012)

I just inherited a giant box full of all books and box-sets from 2nd ed. and before from a friend who moved and couldn't find a place for his collection. I'll definitely have to check it against this list.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 4, 2012)

Updated to include a batch of _Living Forgotten Realms_ adventures that were released this week, one or two new eBooks, links to recent DDI articles, and the Neverwinter cloth map, which I didn't know existed until very recently.


----------



## Rabulias (Oct 25, 2013)

The _City of the Spider Queen_ PDF is not available. Not sure if that is temporary or what, but you may want to remove the link for the time being...


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 25, 2013)

Rabulias said:


> The _City of the Spider Queen_ PDF is not available. Not sure if that is temporary or what, but you may want to remove the link for the time being...



Thanks, I'll fix that in the next update.

As an aside, that makes at least three titles now that have appeared on DNDClassics only to be withdrawn from sale some time later. (The other two being _Adventurer's Vault_ and _A Guide to Transylvania_.) I wonder what's up with that?


----------

